# شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود



## ginajoojoo (1 يوليو 2007)

سلام المسيح للجميع
ده شريط مدايح والحان القوى الانبا موسى بمناسبة عيده الموافق 24 بؤنة
بركة صلواته تشملنا جميعا 
والشريط بصوت الشماس عادل ماهر



مديح الانبا موسى
السلام لك يا افا موسى
السلام لكى يامريم
ذكصولوجية للانبا موسى
مرد الابراكسيس
خين افران
اك اسمارؤت
ارباع الناقوس
تامل عن التوبة
موسيقى​لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3733599/cb30149e/___.html​ودة رابط لسيرة الانبا موسى من السنكسار
http://www.st-mina.com/Synxarion/24--10-001.asp​


----------



## oesi no (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*

متشكرين يا جينا انزل الشريط واسمعه ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*

العفو يا جورج 
بركة صلوات الانبا موسى القوى تقويك على الخدمة وتكون معاك دايما 
وان شاء الله الشريط يعجبك​


----------



## FADESHIKO (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*

متشكرين ياست جينا  على الحاجات الجميلة دى وجارى التحميل وربنا معانا  وادعيلى انزلهم بسرعة


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*

العفوووو يا فادى .. ويارب تنزلهم بسرعة 
بركة الانبا موسى تكون معاك ومعانا 
ميرسى ع مرورك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*

الله عليكي يا ginajoojoo ده قديس كنستي شكرا ليكي انا مش عارف اشكرك اذاي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*

انا مبسوطة اوى اوى ان الشريط عجبك
وبجد نورت الموضوع يا الملك العقرب
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## wgdy_love (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*

شكرنا شكرنا الرب عيعوض تعبك شريط جميل


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*

ميرسى يا وجدى على مرورك
بركة الانبا موسى تكون معاك​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*

الف شكر على الشريط. الأنبا موسى الاسود ده ...رمز التوبة. موضوعاتك كلها رائعة يا جينا. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي.


----------



## ginajoojoo (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*



egyptchristian قال:


> الف شكر على الشريط. الأنبا موسى الاسود ده ...رمز التوبة. موضوعاتك كلها رائعة يا جينا. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي.



نورت الموضوع يا egyptchristian
ميرسى خالص على مرورك وكلماتك الجميلة جدا
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## مارك ملاك (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*

انا اشكر تعب محبتكم وياريت فيلم الانبا موسى شفيعى:yaka:


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط مدايح الانبا موسى الاسود*

ميرسى يا مارك على مرورك ونورت المنتدى
وممكن تطلب فيلم الانبا موسى فى قسم المرئيات
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 يوليو 2011)

*+ بركة الانبا موسى تكون معاكم

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
*​


----------

